# MOPS Sale on SpectraPure RO Membranes



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

For the next couple of weeks, we're offering SpectraPure's Standard membranes at a deep discount from our regular prices. SpectraPure has offered us insane membrane pricing and we're passing the savings on to our customers too. While they last, you can buy a 60 gpd or 90 gpd Standard TFC Membrane for just $50.00.

Standard TFC Membrane - 60 gpd

Standard TFC Membrane - 90 gpd


----------

